# Yarn Outlet in Pawtucket, Rhode Island



## Patsfan

We went to a Pawtucket Red Sox game last weekend and happened to drive by "Yarn Outlet" in Pawtucket. I never knew it was there! Has anyone been there? Is it worth the trip (1 hour)?
Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## bp42168

Used to live in Mass and go to a yarn outlet in an old factory in an old industrial area off Rte. 95 in Pawtucket. Yarn was kept in large cardboard boxes and was reasonably priced. Bought a lot of yarn there and quality was good. Sorry I can't remember the name of the place.


----------



## chrisjac

Sounds Excellent! I used to spend all my money at Fabric Place in Warwick. Half the store was fabulous fabrics and the other half was fabulous yarns.


Patsfan said:


> We went to a Pawtucket Red Sox game last weekend and happened to drive by "Yarn Outlet" in Pawtucket. I never knew it was there! Has anyone been there? Is it worth the trip (1 hour)?
> Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## Justme

They have a facebook page. It shows some of the show and the yarn they carry.


----------



## EZ2

bp42168 said:


> Used to live in Mass and go to a yarn outlet in an old factory in an old industrial area off Rte. 95 in Pawtucket. Yarn was kept in large cardboard boxes and was reasonably priced. Bought a lot of yarn there and quality was good. Sorry I can't remember the name of the place.


Peter Patchis!


----------



## Browniemom

I used to buy yarn there occasionally when I worked nearby but have not been there for several years. They used to have some very nice yarns usually discontinued styles. Check out their FB page.


----------



## srossman

It has a good reputation. It was in Central Falls originally but moved toasty let a few years ago, to a new and safer area.


----------



## Teacher865

Just returned from a week in RI and was so close. Wish I had know about this place a few days ago. How are the prices compared to WEBS. I live 20.minutes from them.


----------



## srossman

I don't know. Sent an SOS to my cousin who is not a knitter. She lives in the area and is an excellent shopper, but I have run out of information. Sorry


----------



## dannyjack

https://www.facebook.com/theyarnoutlet


----------



## jojo111

Thanks for the info. Next time we visit Rhode Island, I'll have to check out the Yarn Outlet.


----------



## kimm2boys

I have been to many Pawtucket Red Sox games and never saw this. I must have been sleeping. I will be checking it out.


----------



## Debbie D

It is a nice store with friendly staff. Just started carrying Malabrigo yarns. I recently took a class there for toe up 2 at a time socks.


----------



## ladyofcamelot

Was just there the other day, I bought an interchangeable set of hi hiya and 2 sets of dpn. They carry patons, bernat, and recently started carrying madintosh. The staff is very friendly and helpful, prices are comparable to webs, they are a small store.


----------



## barrovian

When I lived in Swansea, MA, they opened an outlet in one of the mills in Fall river, MA and I used to shop there. When that closed I went to their original store in Pawtucket. I knitted a dress for an AG doll a couple of weeks ago from some cotton yarn I bought from them. I am glad to hear they are still in business.


----------



## Cthmack

Went there a number of times about 20 years ago. Yarn in boxes on the floor - a real "treasure hunt." Bought tons of yarn there. Heard they upgraded a bit and it is now a more traditional LYS but still good prices.


----------



## knitbee

chrisjac said:


> Sounds Excellent! I used to spend all my money at Fabric Place in Warwick. Half the store was fabulous fabrics and the other half was fabulous yarns.


Just so you know there is Fabric Place Basement in Natick MA. Excellent selection of yarn.


----------



## chrisjac

Yipee!



knitbee said:


> Just so you know there is Fabric Place Basement in Natick MA. Excellent selection of yarn.


----------



## tkoehler

grew up nearby and bought lots of yarn there--usually by the pound!


----------

